# Smoking Meat Book - I Need Great Recipe Submissions



## TulsaJeff (Nov 16, 2009)

I have been contacted by a large publishing company and they are wanting me to write a book on smoking meat.. this is very exciting and as I finish up the negotiations I feel the need to get started putting the material together.

If anyone has a *great* recipe that you would like to submit, I would be more than happy to try it and possibly put it in the book.

I will be working with the designer to include a page where everyone will get credit if they had a part in this book.

I need anything and everything from interesting ways to smoke pork, beef, poultry, lamb, fish and even some wild game if possible to the categories below:

*Specialty items* - meatloaf, ABT's, sausages, boudin, etc.

*Side items* - Potato salad, baked beans, ranch style beans, anything that can be served with smoked meat could go into this category even if is made in the house on the stove.

*Desserts* - I know there are recipes out there for smoked peach pie and such.. if you have one of these and it is too good for words and you are willing to share with the world then please submit it.

*Breads* - Cornbread, biscuits, etc. Any kind of bread that you might make homemade and serve at a barbecue would be great.

*Rubs, Sauces, marinades, brines* - There are tons of decent rubs, marinades, sauces, etc. among  you guys and I want to have some good variety. I also want to include some various versions of Alabama white sauce if anyone has a good one.

Think outside of the box and send in anything that you feel is a competition winner.

I cannot promise to submit everything that I get but I am sure going to try. I am sure the editors will have to keep me on a short leash as I am already estimating more than 400 pages and that is conservative figures.

*Be as detailed as possible with everything*.. I will be trying every recipe that is included in the book over the next 8 months or so and I want to know exactly how YOU do it so I can replicate it for photographs and such.

If you have a nifty way of using leftover smoked meats then I want to hear about that as well.

I look forward to seeing all of the submissions.. please send them to my email address at jeff at Smoking-Meat.com and put the name of the dish in the subject heading.

This will help me keep things sorted out a little.

I would like to have all submissions in place within 60 days if at all possible.

The book is scheduled to be in all major book stores in Spring 2011.

Let me know if you have further questions on this project


----------



## rivet (Nov 16, 2009)

Well Hello Jeff, and I think MAJOR congratulations are in order! Good deal on your book and would love to be included in it if any of my recipes make the cut. 

Definitely want a hardcover, signed, first-edition from you...so do not forget!


----------



## fire it up (Nov 16, 2009)

Congrats Jeff.
Got a recipe to send to you, original and tasty so I hope you love it as much as I do.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 16, 2009)

First off Hi Jeff it is nice to be talking to you. A big: 

CONGRATULATIONS

Goes out to you and your new book deal. I would be Honored to be able to subumit a recipe for some great food. Then after it is all over and done with I would like to order and SIGNED copy of your book. It doesn't matter if my recipe makes the cut or not I would love to have a book with all these good folks and freinds help write.


----------



## vinman (Nov 16, 2009)

Kewl!  I wish I knew enough about smokin to be of assistance to you. If I could make a suggestion for you to consider though. It would be nice to have a newbie chapter (you know, for the village idiot that just bought a smoker and knows squawt about it. Like me! lol). 

It would be nice to buy a book with plenty of recipes and an extra chapter that includes "The Basic's". e.g. Not master smoking mind you, just enough step by step information to successfully accomplish your 1st/2nd smokes. This MUST include how much wood to start your 1st smoke with and how often to add wood. (I still haven't found that answer yet! lol). Unfortunately the 5 day course didn't have that either. There are a lot of Master smokers here in SMF. Unfortunately, none of you were in the box that my smoker came in when I bought it, and wanted to cook something. lol 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As a newb, SMF peeps/forums are very helpfull, but you don't like asking 100 questions and I'm still trying to figure out how to navigate the forums.

In any event, put me down for a couple copies and Congrats!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the congrats.. I am excited about the book and trying to think outside of the box to see what I can do to make it "better" than the rest.

Vinman, the answer to your question on how much wood/charcoal it takes is, as much as it takes
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This answer varies so greatly from smoker to smoker that it is very difficult to answer.

Having said that, I am going to have a full section on smoking meat basics. 

I will give what you said lots of thought and see if I can somehow come up with an average of how much charcoal or wood to use and how often to add  more for say the top 5 "first time" smoking units.

ECB, Brinkmann Smoke n' Pro, Charbroil Silver, ??, ??

I am completely open to suggestions so suggest away and I will take all of them to heart, I promise.

Thanks to all of you in advance for your submissions and your suggestions!


----------



## hoser (Nov 16, 2009)

Way to go Jeff!!
that's terrific news....I'll be sending a couple of recipes your way by the end of the week.


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 16, 2009)

Look at you go! An author among us! Your next great gig. I probably don't have anything special enough to throw at ya, but I'll look.

Congrats Boss. Oh btw just in case I missed it again ... Happy Birthday / Anniversary 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (it's a joke guys)


----------



## morkdach (Nov 16, 2009)

GREAT NEWS JEFF i'll send one your way


----------



## alx (Nov 16, 2009)

Fantastic.Look forward to the book.


----------



## placebo (Nov 16, 2009)

Outstanding!!! I think Dutches Wicked Baked Beans are an absolute must for starters. I'd also like to reserve a copy if I may. Can we get Cowgirl to do the cover photo?


----------



## ronp (Nov 17, 2009)

I sent you an email, and it got rejected and sent back. Mailerdamon thingy.

"I would be happy to add anything that I can. I have a Masterbuilt Electric and have smoked just about eveything that can be smoked.

Let me know if I can help.

I have also self published a book on gambling/ slots.

Good luck on your venture.

Ron"


----------



## got14u (Nov 17, 2009)

Ditto !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 17, 2009)

I forgot to mention.. if it would be easier to submit the recipes as a private message you can do that as well.

I look forward to seeing how the recipe "cream" comes to the top in this project.

I may also be contacting some of you if I find great recipes here in the forum that I feel would be a good match and as some of you have mentioned.. Dutch's beans have to be there!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 17, 2009)

Do you think they would be interested in my *smoked pizza from scratch*? Do you also want pics?

I also nominate* Pignit's* 3-tier meatloaf.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 17, 2009)

Um- well since it's been brought up twice, how about my Wicked Baked Beans??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  My Shredded Smoked Beef Enchaladas would be good too!


----------



## zjaybird (Nov 18, 2009)

Jeff,
Congrats on the huge achievement. Good things like that don't come often.
I would have to agree with a lot of the comments in here so far. As a newbie a real basic chapter might be just enough to create the new smoking meat professional, but you are right, each does vary so much, it would have to be basic.
I would also, like to reverse a first copy, signed autographed, and slightly smoked to a medium rare, with your favorite rub.

Just an idea here, but if you do a basic section, what does everything think about giving ideas on how to create your own basic rub. Everyone basicly uses the same basic ingredients but some of us have discovered that some spices really bring out good flavor in certain meats.

have to run, the young smoker in the family is having a meltdown


----------



## ol' smokey (Nov 18, 2009)

Congratulations Jeff! I'm working on a recipe for buns right now. It's getting to the point where I'm liking  it. I will send it on when it's done. 
Again, good luck with your endeavor.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats Jeff. I would think that you have all the material you would need for writing a book you are an expert at. Are there going to be e-book versions available? Will you offer an affilliate program to sell them?


----------



## morkdach (Nov 18, 2009)

what he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^:PDT_Armataz_01_3  4:


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 18, 2009)

Congratulations Jeff.  This is awesome, I hope it does really REALLY well and you can spend your days sitting on the beach sipping Margaritas.  

Remember when you're ready to go to work on that TV show, be sure to let me know.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Nov 18, 2009)

simple and very flavorful time-proven mop/sprtiz for pork and beef:

1 cup dr. pepper
2/3 cup low-sodium soy sauce
1/3 cup extra-virgin olive oil

blend together, put it in a spray bottle and spritz meat on all sides whenever you open the lid (which shouldn't be too often) to check on it, rotate etc. it is a good idea to blend the mop right before each use in order to emulsify the oil into the mixture.

-------------------

simple, very tasty finishing glaze (attributed to danny gaulden)

1/3 cup yellow mustard
1/3 cup dark brown sugar
1/3 cup apple cider vinegar

stir together over low heat on stovetop until everything is dissolved and wll-blended. cover and cool. brush on ribs or PPB just a few minutes before taking off the grate, then once more as they come off the grate.

---------------

both recipes above can be modified according to taste (ponzu rather than soy sauce, orange pop rather than dr. pepper, etc. - using ketchup rather than mustard in the finishing glaze provides a very nice application for barbecued beef items!)


----------



## tasunkawitko (Nov 18, 2009)

got so eager to provide those recipes above that i forgot to mention - this is an awesome project! congratulations and many, many thanks for including the members in the search!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone.. keep 'em coming. Anything that you think is a prize winner is game.

Smoked pizza sounds great SilverWolf636, if you think it is great, I will give it a shot. Send it on


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 19, 2009)

Jeff 
Here is a Potato Salad that gets lots of good reviews
Good luck with the book

Gary’s Potato Salad

Serves 10 
Go the local deli and have them cut you one slice each of these meats. Each slice should be about the thickness of your little finger.

Soprasetta - these slices will be about 3” round
Hard Salami - you want the larger one about 3” round
Ham – this is going to be about a 3 X 4 “ hunk - cut this in half and save for another use

Cut these into small chunks then throw them into a food processer and fine chop into little pieces and set aside for assembly

10 small potatoes 
1/2 - 3/4 medium onion chopped ( depends on your taste)
Thawed frozen peas - green beans - white corn 2 cups combined - more corn and peas than green beans
Mayo to taste - 
Garlic Powder to taste
Salt to taste 
Pepper to taste

Boil the potatoes and save the water 
Cool the potatoes and the water until well chilled
Peel and cube the potatoes 

Assemble in layers

Add in the potatoes, onion, meat, veggies, mayo (large spoonful per layer), spices in layers and mix with your hands when done- add a little of the water for moisture - the potatoes are going to absorb a lot of the mayo and water - I start with 1/4 cup water before I add any additional mayo

Chill and taste after an hour or so and adjust mayo and seasonings. Chill for 3-4 hours


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 19, 2009)

And all OTBS members get a FREE copy of said book when it's written and printed right???


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 19, 2009)

I second this


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 19, 2009)

Sounds like a great deal Jeff, congratulations. I only wish I could contribute to it, but you know, still in the learning stages here. Will for sure get a copy of it when it comes out. Just keep us posted. 

What was that? 25% off the book for smf members? 

Hint hint, wink wink
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...LOL

Can't wait till it comes out, look forward to it. Congrats again.


----------



## erain (Nov 19, 2009)

that would be the leatherbound version i think!!!


----------



## dgross (Dec 10, 2009)

!! Congrats and good luck on this journey! I also would love a signed copy once they are published, maybe your publishers would work out a deal for all of us SMF members 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





?. Hope you have fun and I can just imagine all of the brain power at work right now on the SMF trying think up various ways to assist you-LOL!! 
Once again, congrats and good luck!! DA


----------



## txbbqman (Dec 10, 2009)

Congratulations Jeff. Sounds Like an awesome Project you have in front of you.

Have you considered a chapter on "Camp Recipes"? If so I may have some good ones for you


----------



## igolf2 (Dec 10, 2009)

Jeff,

You have many experts here to choose from and I am relatively new to the "sport" of smoking - but I would like to share something from this past Thanksgiving.
We put on the Thanksgiving spread at our house and I smoke a Turkey and a ham plus all the sides and family and friends bring deserts, drinks, etc. 

I am known for my oyster stuffing and wanted to try something different I saw somewhere. 
I made stuffing (toasted white and wheat bread, sautéed onions, garlic, celery, chicken broth and some standard spices and then used greased muffin tins instead of a regular pan  - placed a nice spoonful of stuffing in each "tin" and spread up the sides to make a small bowl - then I placed       an oyster in each bowl then spooned more stuffing over and lightly packed down.
Baked at 350 until nice and brown on top - each individual "muffin" came out perfect, crunchy all around the out side and moist inside with the oyster inside just right. It was the hit of the day and all anyone talked about.
I will be making all my stuffing/dressing this way from now on.


Regards,     Gary (aka igolf2)


----------



## walle (Dec 13, 2009)

Jeff,
First - Thank you for all you have done on *SMF*.

The recipe/process below is for smoked Tri-Tip.
I'm guessing you will name it what you want, but if you are giving credits out, I call it "Garchar's Tantilizing Tri-Tip".

I marinade the tri-tip in the following for at least three days:
Equal parts of:
Orange Juice - tenderizes and adds a sweet flavor (can also use Lemon Juice).
Soy Sauce
*EVOO*
I use 1/2 a cup of each in a zip lock bag, turning and massaging each day for at least three days, no more than five - in the fridge of course.

I pull the tri-tip from the bag, and season it up with any and everything I would use on a prime rib - just a good steak seasoning or salt and pepper, garlic and onion salt. 

I then cook them in my "Barrel-Q" - a more rough version of the *UDS*. I just have a charcoal grate in the bottom of mine, and rods across the top for hanging and suspending the meat. I'll attach a picture.
I use two chimmenys of charcoal, one piled on each side, light and let burn down. I then add a large chunck of hickory on each pile, and smoke for 45 minutes.
This is a hot fire - cooking around 400 degrees. It seers the outside and leaves the middle a good medium rare. This is one of my favorite pieces of meat and thought it would catch your attention given the fact that it isn't a multi hour process - something for beginners maybe.

I hope you try this.


Jeff, this should give you an idea of the way my barrel is set up. The fire grate is standard, about 4" fromthe bottom. The hooks are stainless steel 3/16 rods that can be picked up from the hardware store. This is a 30 gal barrel, and as you can see, you can stack 8 TT's in it. This was for an event for my company. Just getting ready to pull them.
thanks for looking.
Tracey


----------



## dirt guy (Dec 13, 2009)

Jeff, 

I posted one of my favorite recipes here.  It is complete with pictures per your request.

*http://tinyurl.com/Pork-U-Pine*

*--Bruce*


----------



## danj (Dec 13, 2009)

are you taking orders for the book yet? I would get one of them signed books also. Betty crocker aint got anything on ya. congrats...


----------



## kennymn (Dec 13, 2009)

Congratultions Jeff, looking forward for the the release of the first edition of your book ( and signed ) LOL


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 13, 2009)

Congratulations Jeff & Family! I would send you novel recipes and creative ideas, however, I learned all I know from you! Again, congratulations...

Steve
Jenks, Oklahoma


----------



## rambler (Dec 13, 2009)

Congratulations Jeff!!!  Here is a good jerky recipe;

1 lb ground venison
1 1/2 teas. hickory smoke salt
1/2 teas. garlic salt
1/2 teas. onion salt
1   teas. tender quick
1/4 teas. ground black pepper
1/4 teas. cayenne  

Use a jerky shooter or press to make strips or sticks as desired.

I use the hickory smoke salt if I dehydrate (usually 5 hrs. at 140F.) but if in the smoker I just use the real wood smoke instead.
Good luck with the book
Doug Basquez


----------



## seenred (Dec 14, 2009)

Well deserved Congrats to you, Jeff!  I'm not sure I could contribute anything original because practically every recipe I use was "borrowed" from these forums.  It's one of the many things about SMF that I love:  everyone shares so freely with each other.  It's about time that you and the many other talented folks here had their due.  I can't wait to have my own copy!


----------



## khuhner (Dec 17, 2009)

First congratulations on the book! Very exciting.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I happened upon your post shortly after posting a memphis bbq sauce recipe. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=85648

Kurt


----------



## billbo (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorry I posted it in the wrong spot the first time. Here is my rub & sauce recipe. This is a hit with everyone who tastes it and has gotten rave reviews from SMF members as well! 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77564


----------



## cycletrash (Dec 29, 2009)

Soak Duck in brine of Buttermilk overnite.
Dry the duck off and season it with salt, Black pepper, garlic powder.
then stuff it with apple and onion

Make a wine butter sauce 
2 sticks of butter , half a bottle of red wine and mince garlic
mix in a sauce pan til it reduce to half

Put duck in the smoker 225 to 240 for 4 to 6 hours basting with wine sauce every hour! 

Yum!!


----------



## triplebq (Dec 29, 2009)

*TripleBQ mashed potatoes ...*

*1) bag of new or red potatoes *

*2) shaker bottle of KC MASTERPEICE BBQ seasoning*

*3) slab of Mrs Wright's smoked bacon *

*4) butter  full stick *

*5) cup and half of milk*

*Peel and boil potatoes in a large pan , add  3 tablespoons of KC Masterpeice seasoning while boiling .  Cut bacon into small peices and fry in a skillet or pre bake in oven at 450 for 15 minutes .... drain grease and let bacon sit  ... drain potatoes , add butter and milk ( eye ball measure for perfection ) add a couple hard shakes of bbq seasoning and then stir in bacon . These go perfect with smoked brisket , smoked ham and ribs . *

*You can add minced garlic and a dash of sea salt and fresh ground black pepper to taste but I serve them per my recipe and get requests to make them all the time .*

*Buddy Burk*


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 7, 2010)

Jeff,

Just submitted an entry for this month's throwdown.  If it would qualify for the publication I would be honored.  Check with Brad (Firedup)

Thanks,  John


----------



## cheech (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheech’s Jamaican Jerk Chicken  
 2 Tablespoon non-iodized salt 1 Tablespoon granulated cane sugar 
2 teaspoons ground cayenne 2 teaspoons granulated onion 
1 teaspoon granulated garlic 1 teaspoon ground all-spice 
1 teaspoon ground ginger  1 teaspoon ground black pepper 
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon ¼ teaspoon ground cloves 
¼ teaspoon ground nutmeg 

Mix all the ingredients up and smoke the chicken - It can even be used on a grill instead of a smoker for a nice crispy version


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 15, 2010)

What I'm finding odd here is Jeff asked for "Smoking Recipes".  I'm seeing a few recipes that is goin in the ovens. 
--ray--


----------



## robinny (Feb 1, 2010)

*Main Course:*
_*Filet d'Filet Mignon avec "Smoke": (serves 8)*_
One Filet Mignon, 5-7 lb strip, peeled
Charley's Sticky Sauce - Original 1/2 cup
Butter 1/2 lb
Thyme 2 fresh sticks, remove stalks, keep leaves
Shallots 2 stalks, rinse, remove hard end,,chop coarse
Chive, fresh, 25-30 stalks chopped fine

_Preparation of smoker: I prefer apple wood chunks and 6-8 whole apples placed upon the charcoal of choice (please, no starter fluid!) Get smoker to 275 degrees, it will cool down when food is inserted. Maintain at 250-275 degrees, replace apples when replacing charcoal._
*Sides:*
*Oven roasted Pommes de Terre* (potatoes! - 8 ea. Idaho "Burbank" Russet 50 count preferred) 
Wash pomme d' terre, oil skin, pierce with fork twice, same side. Place Pomme d'Terre pierced side up on smoker rack, bake until soft and mushy inside (to light squeeze), Serve hot, un-opened, or "flowered" (opened and squeezed from ends and pushed upward from the bottom)
_*Smoke roasted Asparagus*_: 2-3 lbs.
Remove hard end from asparagus, use only tender stalks
lay asparagus stalks parallel in shallow pan, salt with Kosher salt, add balsamic vinegar to cover 1/2 depth of asparagus. Place in smoker for 1 hour prior to tenderloin finishing.keep liguid in pan while roasting. Drain to serve.
*Dessert:*
*Smoked Apple Pie with Cabbot Cheddar Cheese* (sharp)
Make an apple pie (which-ever recipe you choose) re-warm in smoker at the same time you insert the asparagus. Place cheese slices (1/4" thick) on top of pie, evenly distributed. keep warm until ready to serve. 

_*COOKING TENDERLOIN*_:
Slice tenderloin 3/4's through loin width-wise in 2" segments
lay over upside-down pyrex bowl to "fan" the tenderloin

Melt butter slowly, do not burn
mix all other indgredients (spices and Charlie's Sticky Sauce) into butter and keep liquified (warm). Skim off fat if able to

Baste tenderloin completely with melted butter sauce

Place basted tenderloin in smoker: Lay tenderloin atop a large round upside-down pyrex bowl creating a "fanned" effect. Bowl should be placed inside a large baking dish/pan to catch the drippings (save the drippings!)

"Smoke roast" at 250-275 degrees @ 3/4 hour per lb. in smoker (slow roasted)
Baste all surfaces with residual sauce each hour.
when done to personal satisfaction (rare / medium rare / well / and so on)
remove from smoker and let rest 15 -20 minutes, covered.

Use the 15 minutes to make a sauce/gravy from the drippings deglazing pan of drippings. (_not necessary but sometimes appreciated_). Serve gravy on the side, or under meat slice. Never place a sauce on top of main entree'

Serve individual slices, those closer to the ends will be cooked more than the middle, serve accordingly. Garnish with an edible flower blossom, or slices of fresh melon, a dollop of sour cream and a few blueberries


This has been a favorite recipe of all our house parties...the only variation I came up with was smoke-cooked Toll House Cookies, served warm with fresh Vanilla ice cream (un-smoked of course!)

Jeff, 
Best of fortunes with the book, I too would enjoy a signed first edition..

Rob Wyman, CEC 
Wyman Concession and Catering
34 Emerald Woods Way 
Salem, NY 12865 

[email protected]

"Smoke 'm if you got'm" --- RobInNY (on SMF)

New Braunfels Bandera (Original-refurbrished and "tuned")
Magicater lpg 60 SS
Dewars for the final compliment!


----------



## robinny (Feb 1, 2010)

*Main Course:*
_*Filet d'Filet Mignon avec "Smoke": (serves 8)*_
  One Filet Mignon, 5-7 lb strip
  Charley's Sticky Sauce - Original  1/2 cup
  Butter 1/2 lb
  Thyme 2 fresh sticks, remove stalks, keep leaves, chop leaves coarse
  Shallots 2 stalks, chopped coarse
  Chive, fresh, 25 blades chopped fine

_Preparation of smoker:  I prefer apple wood chunks and whole apples placed upon the charcoal of choice (please, no starter fluid!) Get smoker to 275 degrees, it will cool down when food is inserted.  Maintain at 250-275 degrees_
*Sides:*
* Oven roasted Pommes de Terre* (potatoes!) 
      Wash pomme d' terre, oil skin, pierce with fork twice, same side.  Place Pomme d'Terre pierced side up on smoker rack, bake until soft and mushy inside (to light squeeze),  Serve un-opened, or "flowered" (opened and squeezed from ends and pushed upward)
_*Smoke roasted Asparagus*_:
     cut hard end from asparagus, use only tender stalks
     lay asparagus stalks parallel in shallow pan, salt with Kosher salt, add  balsamic vinegar to cover 1/2 depth of asparagus.  Place in smoker for 1 hour prior to tenderloin finishing.keep liguid in pan while roasting.  Drain to serve.
*Dessert:*
* Smoked Apple Pie with Cabbot Cheddar Cheese* (sharp)
   Make an apple pie (which-ever recipe you choose)  Place in smoker at the same time you insert the asparagus.  Place cheese slices (1/4" thick) on top of pie, evenly distributed.  cook until ready to serve. 

_*COOKING TENDERLOIN*_:
Slice tenderloin 3/4's through loin width-wise in 2" segments
     lay over upside-down bowl to "fan" the tenderloin

Melt butter slowly, do not burn
mix all other indgredients into butter and keep liquified (warm)

Baste tenderloin completely with melted butter sauce

Place basted tenderloin in smoker:  Lay tenderloin atop a large round upside-down pyrex bowl creating a "fanned" effect.  Bowl should be placed in a baking dish to catch the drippings (save the drippings!)

"Smoke cook" at 250-275 degrees @ 3/4 hour per lb. in smoker (slow roasted)
   Baste with residual sauce each hour.
 when done to personal satisfaction (rare / medium rare / well / and so on)
remove from smoker and let rest 15 -20 minutes.

Use the 15 minutes to make a sauce/gravy from the drippings (_not necessary but sometimes appreciated_). Serve gravy on the side.

Serve individual slices, those closer to the ends will be cooked more than the middle, serve accordingly.


This has been a favorite recipe of all our house parties...the only variation I came up with was smoke-cooked Toll House Cookies, served warm with fresh Vanilla ice cream (un-smoked of course!)


Best of fortunes with the book, I too would enjoy a signed first edition..

Rob Wyman, CEC  
Wyman Concession and Catering
34 Emerald Woods Way  
Salem, NY  12865 

[email protected]

"Smoke 'm if you got'm"   --- RobInNY  (on SMF)

New Braunfels Bandera / (Original)
Magicater lpg 60 SS


----------



## smoking gun (Feb 12, 2010)

I guess my Pulled Pork Shepherds Pie would fit in the leftovers section.
Its easy and delicious. 2 variations....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=70470

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=72688


----------



## uncle_lar (Feb 19, 2010)

I would love it if my Jerky recipe was worthy of a spot in your book
her is a thread with the recipe and pics
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=89357


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 19, 2010)

*Congrats on the book deal 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







* 
*BLAKE’S BURGER’S*
*2LBS. GROUND BEEF*

*½ LB. SAUSAGE*

*½ LB. SCRAPPLE W/BACON*

*2 EGG’S*

*1 PACKAGE BEEFY ONION SOUP MIX*

*OLD** BAY** TO TASTE*

*MIX WELL AND COOK TO DESIRED DONENESS*

*ALSO MAKES A GREAT MEATLOAF BY ADDING 1 CUP OF BREADCRUMBS.*


*[font=&quot]MEMPHIS BBQ SAUCE[/font]*
[font=&quot]1 tablespoon butter [/font]
[font=&quot]1/4 cup finely chopped onion [/font]
[font=&quot]1 1/2 cups ketchup [/font]
[font=&quot]1/4 cup chili sauce [/font]
[font=&quot]3 t o 4 tablespoons brown sugar [/font]
[font=&quot]3 to 4 tablespoons molasses [/font]
[font=&quot]2 tablespoons prepared yellow      mustard [/font]
[font=&quot]1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice [/font]
[font=&quot]1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce      [/font]
[font=&quot]1 tablespoon liquid hickory smoke      flavoring [/font]
[font=&quot]1/2 teaspoon garlic powder or      granulated garlic [/font]
[font=&quot]1/2 teaspoon salt [/font]
[font=&quot]1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper [/font]
[font=&quot]1 teaspoon chili powder [/font]
[font=&quot]dash cayenne pepper, or to taste[/font]
*[font=&quot]PREPARATION:[/font]*

[font=&quot]In a saucepan, slowly sauté the chopped onion in butter until soft and just beginning to turn yellow. Add remaining ingredients. Simmer for about 15 minutes. Taste and adjust seasonings. Delicious on chopped pork sandwiches or use with chicken. [/font]
          __________________
          __________________


----------



## rangecop (Mar 6, 2010)

Red Onions;

    1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
    1 TBS chopped fresh tarragon or 1tsp dried tarragon
    1/4 tps salt
         Coarsely gound black pepper to taste
    1/2 cup canola oil
     1/2 pound red onions, thinly sliced

Slaw:

     4 cups shredded red cabbage
     2 cups grated carrots
     3 TBS chopped sweet pickle
     1/3 cup apple cider vinegar
     1/2 cup canola oil
     2 TBS sugar
     1 tps Creole or grainy mustard
     1/2 tsp salt
      Coarsely ground black pepper

1. To prepare onions, combine vinegar, tarragon, salt, peppers in a small bowl. Whisk in oil, pour over slice onions.  Regrigerate overnight, makes aboput 2 cups.

2. To prepare cabbage, combine cabbage, carrots, pickles, and 1/2 cup red onions (you'll have some left over) in a large bowl & toss.

3.Combine vinegar, oil, sugar, and mustrad in a small saucepan.  Bring to a boil over medium-high heat.  Remove fromheat and pour over cabbage mixture while still hot.  Refrigerat several hours before serving.  Add salt and pepper.  Serve cold.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 4, 2010)

Jeff I got your pm and am honored. I assume the book will be available here to purchase correct? Again I can not wait to see it in publication so I may share with friends and family. Just let me know where to get it.

AGAIN THANKS

Blake


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, I will provide purchase information once that is available. The book went into the fall catalogs and will be available in stores everywhere this coming spring. It will also be available on amazon as I understand it.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2010)

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Jeff,[/color]

You're welcome to use anything I post, including anything in my signature, after all, I'm not exactly hiding any of it.

You can also use my favorite dessert my wife makes, that I posted awhile back (Mrs Bear's Raspberry Chiffon Pie).

It's Great & real easy to make, with the directions I put in that post.

Link to that pie:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...berry-chiffon-pie-mrs-bear-s-recipe-with-pics

Bearcarver


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 10, 2010)

that is such great news!  I hope you're starting on Vol. 2??


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 9, 2011)

Just came across this while searching for something else and thought I would bump for more info on purchase, cause if it is available I have missed it.  Thanks for any info guys


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 12, 2011)

One more time, then I will assume this is a dead thread.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 12, 2011)

The book was going to be released this past spring but the publisher has some delays and decided to wait until next spring. So it should be out sometime then. I know that Jeff will let us all know when it will be released.

Hope that helps


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 12, 2011)

I forsee a need for a SMF Cookbook/AMNS Pellet smoker combo kit!


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm In!

How do we squeeze the pellet burner between the pages?

TJ


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you for the update, guess I'll have to be patient.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 13, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> I'm In!
> 
> How do we squeeze the pellet burner between the pages?
> 
> TJ




Todd Talk to Jeff. They may be able to add it if you ask = )


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm sorry I missed out on this...JJ


----------

